# Old...like REALLY OLD hops?



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/13)

Hi folks,

I've got some (read: loads of) flowers that have been sitting in bags inside a freezer for around 5 years. The freezer door hasn't even been opened for at very least 4 years until tonight! LOL

There are a variety of bittering & flavouring types such as Chinook, Cascade, POR, Saaz, Amarillo & some others up the back I didn't look at.

Anyway, what can I expect from using these?

PZ.


----------



## Yob (30/5/13)

Was the freezer on all that time?


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

Look at them and smell them.

Either reduced aa/bittering potential and aromatics, cheesy stink (use for a traditional lambic or discard) or the freezer has worked surprisingly well.

What colour are they?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/13)

Yob said:


> Was the freezer on all that time?


Yeah, never turned it off...often wondered why I left it on, but never did anything about it! LOL :unsure:

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/13)

manticle said:


> Look at them and smell them.
> 
> Either reduced aa/bittering potentia and aromatics, cheesy stink (use for a traditional lambic or discard) or the freezer has worked surprisingly well.
> 
> What colour are they?


They are green, just like when they went in.

May have to open up some bags a take a whiff...

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/13)

Just went & took a smell.

Upon digging in, it is clear I was misled by some of the labels, as I'd (now obviously) double bagged some using other bags. Have Cascade, POR, Fuggles, Goldings & Saaz.

They all smell great, no cheese smell.

So I can expect the need to add more for both bittering & flavouring? Will there be a more grassy taste from adding more?

Anyway, I'll use them, but any input would be greatly appreciated! 

PZ.


----------



## Yob (30/5/13)

Maybe someone with beersmith could assist, I believe it has an age function to tell you how much they lose, 

I guess it's a bit of suck and see, if the nose knows then in they goes!!! 

At a guess I'd probably go 20-25% more???


----------



## treefiddy (30/5/13)

Beersmith has a hop age calculator. It looks like the % alpha acid loss is dependant on variety.

POR loses 45% in 6 months
Cascade 50% in 6 months
Fuggles, Goldings 35% in 6 months
Saaz 42% in 6 months

For example, if your POR was 9% fresh, it is only 4.26% after 60 months.

This is just what beersmith tells me though.


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

I'd treat them like you might homegrown flowers with unknown aa% - use a portion of known aa bittering hops and get a good whack of flavouring and aroma hopping from these.

Other alternative is to do a side by side and get a feel for where they sit.

Final alternative is caution to the wind - use as normal and suck it and see.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/13)

Cool, thanks guys, especially treefiddy for the calcs 

I've got ProMash on a CD somehwere (would it have a similar calculator?), but haven't even got it dug out yet...just getting stuff together now.

Anyway, seems like the verdict is use LOTS, so that I shall do...triple everything! 

PZ.


----------



## Florian (30/5/13)

There's always google as well.

Here is one hop age calculator, but there are heaps others. No need to dig out your CD.

I'd still stuff al those calcs to be honest and go with one of Manticle's suggestions.


----------

